# Dresden Classified????



## eleewhm

i wll be getting a apartment with a furnished kitchen... but will be missing a washer / dryer.. where is a good source for usded items.. i believe there will be expats leaving and going in Dresden.. so where is the site.. where locals post to sell these items.. in Dresden???

many thanks


----------



## James3214

Lucky you! Normally, German kitchens don't actually come with kitchen units and cupboards even when you rent places! 
Dare I say it, but you could start with ebay.

eBay: Waschmaschine, Waschmaschinen Trockner, wäschetrockner, trockner

Enter your postcode on the 'postleitzahlen' if you know it (should be between 01067-01326) but I think you might need to speak a bit of German when contacting the sellers.


----------



## Bevdeforges

You can also try this site: kostenlose Kleinanzeigen - kaufen und verkaufen über private Anzeigen bei Quoka

This is evidently the company that publishes the SperrMüll classified advertising papers that are given away in many towns around Germany. But like with eBay.de, you'll need to be able to cope with the language.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## eleewhm

Bevdeforges , thanks.. lovely link ... now i can get what i need for my kitchen... as i am there for less than 9 months...


----------



## eleewhm

james would you be a dear and help me post a link for kitchen sinks... basically i just need the sink unit... cause i will be there for only 9 months.. and i just need a basic..dun need the fancy cupboards etc..

oh btw... are gas stove common in Dresden?? or its pure induction units only?


----------



## James3214

eelmwhn, I think it's best that If you need a kitchen sink look for Küchenspüle or Spülbecken on ebay or the Quoka site as mentioned above. I don't know about Dresden but in my experience it tends to be induction or electric in most kitchens, although I am sure that there are a lot of gas stoves for those that prefer it.


----------



## ladybird2010

hi eleewhn,

after reading most of your post here, it sounds like you and my hubby are going to the same company. (plant facility still under construction in Malta.....attachment in Dresden).

We are still waiting for our German work permit (Visa). I believe you've already received yours. How long did was the processing time? how many weeks?

As the attachment in Germany is just for over a year, it only makes sense to rent a furnished apartment. However we've been informed that you could hardly find a furnished apartment up there. Mostly are unfurnished. Were you lucky to find one that's fully furnished?


----------



## eleewhm

ladybird2010 said:


> hi eleewhn,
> 
> after reading most of your post here, it sounds like you and my hubby are going to the same company. (plant facility still under construction in Malta.....attachment in Dresden).
> 
> We are still waiting for our German work permit (Visa). I believe you've already received yours. How long did was the processing time? how many weeks?
> 
> As the attachment in Germany is just for over a year, it only makes sense to rent a furnished apartment. However we've been informed that you could hardly find a furnished apartment up there. Mostly are unfurnished. Were you lucky to find one that's fully furnished?


yup..... if you can read my post and deduce that .... smart lady... check your visitor msg center


----------



## ladybird2010

thank for the reply eleewhn.

I can't seem to post any private message yet coz I'm just a newbie, but I was able to read all your messages. I'll just have to get my message to you through here for now.

We'll be bringing our 2 kids along as well aged 7(by August) and 1yr old. My eldest is currently in P1 too. We have contacted the Dresden International School and according to them, our daughter can go in as Grade 2. They look at the year of birth. They've already given us the forms to fill in. Haven't started working with them though.

For us, as long as there are 2-bedrooms, it should be fine. I don't want to clean after a big space after all, hehehe. thanks for cooker idea. haven't really thought of that. i guess it'll work out cheaper to buy the induction cooker here than over there.

We haven't done any house hunting yet, although we've filled in the forms from the relocation agency. Hubby and I are still employed, so we haven't starting packing yet. We've already filled our application for the work permit at the german embassy. according to them processing takes about 8wks.


----------



## ladybird2010

and yes, we'll be moving to New York a year after too.


----------



## eleewhm

great to hear that... my son will be in grade two also.. so he will have a companion and he is smart looking  ... i have done all registration for the school already as i was in contact with the school since early Jan 2010... 

i suggest you get whatever electrical appliances you need cheaply from the local classified before you make the big move over ... electrical appliances are considered expensive to me when i was in Dresden for a week. 

what i am bringing along.. 2 indcution cooker / oven / microwave / washer / dryer / fridge / vacuum cleaner / 2 fan ( in case but i doubt we will ever use it  ) / TV / Sound system set / all kids DVD .. cause only 1 or 2 English channels.. the kids will be bored at home , i can share with you this once we get there... :juggle: / beds / Marble dinning table .. dunno how they going to pack this / extra latop and desktop for kids / sofa set / a floor rug for the cold winters / 

Also Winter clothings.. if you have then good.. if not get it from here in SG.. its ex there .. only US is cheap ... 

what i did so far.. i got a cheap dryer unit and washer unit for $150 for both and plan to use the container given to us to ship it there , Fridge wise , i cant move my huge Samsung Fridge i currently have so i intend to get a used one for about $100 - i have lobang for this .... 

wardrobe wise.. as my current home has all 100% built in wardrobe , we intend to get those 5 drawer plastic type sets from NTUC or where ever there is a sale.. intend to get about 6 sets .. so that end of the day.. clothes can also be packed in there by the movers.. and they just have to bubble and shrink wrap it... easy to unpack when in Dresden or New York  ... you need to think about how to mimise buying big ticket items in Dresden if you can get it here in SG , makes more dollar sense frankly ... and i doubt i will wear any business shirts or pants when i am there in dresden.. its more of a casual dressing sense in the office there... i like it :clap2:

me and mrs are a very budget conciuse wise couple and we tend to think and think to try to not spend any Euro$$ on big ticket items in Dresden  .. i can share with you more if you need more info... but we planning to tour Europe once we settle down there... hehehe Paris Disneyland is on our books for sure...


----------



## eleewhm

one more thing.... apply frequent flyer program.. tell your hubby to apply the HERTZ car rental card... clock whatever points you can...

also driving with a GPS makes it easier and less worrying... talking about driving.. pls bring along your baby car seat and car booster seat.. i heard they are pretty strict rules on this in Germany...


----------



## ladybird2010

wow...you've done your homework well! appreciate all your feedback, eleewhm!
will probably take your advise on getting cheap appliances from here. We intend to have our flat rented, so initial plan was to leave the appliances, then buy what we'll need in Germany. our wardrobe are also built-in so we've taught of buying this in Ikea Germany too.

how did you settle the school fees by the way? reimburse from the company or they just charged it to the company? would greatly appreciate your feedback.

did you get to be attached or train for a few weeks in their plant facility here in Singapore? I understand some were.


----------



## eleewhm

ladybird2010 said:


> wow...you've done your homework well! appreciate all your feedback, eleewhm!
> will probably take your advise on getting cheap appliances from here. We intend to have our flat rented, so initial plan was to leave the appliances, then buy what we'll need in Germany. our wardrobe are also built-in so we've taught of buying this in Ikea Germany too.
> 
> how did you settle the school fees by the way? reimburse from the company or they just charged it to the company? would greatly appreciate your feedback.
> 
> did you get to be attached or train for a few weeks in their plant facility here in Singapore? I understand some were.


oh if you rent your place .. means you have to 100% clear your personel items from that unit .. and you going to move all to Dresden? ..i only moving essential required items... then next year return back to singapore.. do US VISA.. then make final move to the states...

a link which i think you will love.. it shows all the weekly offers in dresden discount shops .. etc .. check out the electronic/electrical broucher then you can have a rough gauge of prices and brands .. here type in "01067 Dresden" on the top right hand corner... its for postal code for the Inner Old Town.. if you have google toolbar it should auto translate the web page ...

School feeswise the company will settle direct , that sum of money is not small .. i just settle some of the stuff that the relocation ppl should be doing... being KS.. i dun want my kid not to have a place in that school so i did it myself the registration process etc.. just filling up a whole bunch of documents  .. remember to scan all your kids immunization records for both your kids .. keep a scanned pdf copy of all important documents .. a question for you .. since your younger kid is 1 yr old .. how about the rest of his/her immunizations?? have your hubby asked that to the company or you guys find out how to do that in Germany :eyebrows: ? thankfully my second one a girl is a already 4 yr this yr..

i will be doing "training" in Dresden as i am a system person role in my new task  .. i know some were also ..


----------



## eleewhm

one more advice.. when you reach there.. dun rush to connect a landline house phone.. to me thats useless.. just make sure both your phones are 3G phones.. and get pay as you go card from the mobile company... just like our top up card...

so far what i have found is that t-mobile pay-as-you-go card when ordered from the WEB and delivered in Germany is the cheapest i can find .... 10Euro.. its cost 0.06Euro per min to another Tmobile line... then IDD is different story... if need to call home use SKYPE credit..very very cheap...... of course a internet connection is needed at the rented home


----------



## eleewhm

ok... i think i solved my sink issue... yeah....will get it from IKEA... perfect item..i just need this... yippeeee perfect and i can place my induction cooker on the other end ... just need a Mischbatterie 

UDDEN
Sink Table
Euro 99.00/ Unit

Product dimensions:
Width : 126 cm
Depth: 64 cm
Height: 90 cm

whats the difference between the above and this it cost 10Euro more... any kind soul??


----------



## Bevdeforges

eleewhm said:


> whats the difference between the above and this it cost 10Euro more... any kind soul??


IKEA is a lifesaver, isn't it? There is a slight difference between the two sinks you're looking at. The more expensive one comes with a couple additional pieces (sink stopper and siphon, plus a connector for dishwasher and/or washing machine) that you'd have to buy separately for the cheaper model.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## eleewhm

Bevdeforges said:


> IKEA is a lifesaver, isn't it? There is a slight difference between the two sinks you're looking at. The more expensive one comes with a couple additional pieces (sink stopper and siphon, plus a connector for dishwasher and/or washing machine) that you'd have to buy separately for the cheaper model.
> Cheers,
> Bev


thanks Bev!!
IKEA is always a life saver... this was one of my final headache to move into Dresden .. the damm kitchen sink... cooking wise i can make do with induction cookers.. but sink... hahahaha..it stumped me for awhile...

ok.. then it makes more sense to get the 109 unit... this set l luv it...


----------

